# Skidsteer Portable Shop



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Clever idea from Nebraskan Brent Svoboda.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/video/all-around-the-farm-mobile-workstation


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Ok ive never seen ripper teeth on a skid steer


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Things can be tough out in Nebraska....

Regards, Mike


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Lol. I guess.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

gearhartfarms82 said:


> Lol. I guess.


To loosen hard pack before loading.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I think he made a bale spear attachment on the rear of the skidloader so he can move 2 bales at a time.Itwas in some farm paper couple hrs ago IIRC.


----------

